# Blue screen "fault bucket"



## LuckyGamer (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm having this problems since a few days, when i click to start Apex, my pc gives me a blue screen and i don't know what to do.... i will put above here my DxDiag and what i found.

*Windows Error Reporting:*
_*+++ WER0 +++:
Falha no bucket , tipo 0
Nome do Evento: BlueScreen
Resposta: Não disponível
ID do CAB: 0

Assinatura do problema:
P1: 50
P2: ffff9284d5051002
P3: 0
P4: fffff803be3c61c7
P5: 0
P6: 10_0_16299
P7: 0_0
P8: 256_1
P9: 
P10:

Arquivos anexados:
\\?\C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\061220-21687-01.dmp
\\?\C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\WER-23203-0.sysdata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERD9C6.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERDA14.tmp.csv
\\?\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\Temp\WERDBAB.tmp.txt

Esses arquivos podem estar disponíveis em:*_
*C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_50_13ee6e3fbb39592e9212e925b19ef7812b6769a_00000000_cab_02ccdbc9*

(Sorry if i have a poor english... i still leaning )
i'm sending my dump file compressed, because i saw in another post a person asked for this


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please resend it as a zipped file rather than a RAR
If as I suspect the language is going to be Portugese or similar
I will not be able to understand most of it, so please change language to English 
Language - Add, Remove, and Change in Windows 10 - Windows 10 Tutorials

presuming that your windows 10 is not single language


----------



## LuckyGamer (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm having some trouble to change the language, when i try to download the English packs i don't get the link... Can i make the download and install of the English in manually ?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have had a look at the dump
the crash appears to be caused by Easy Anti Cheat
I suggest you start here
https://www.easy.ac/en-us/support/game/guides/installer/

No need to bother with the language pack the dump was all in English, sorry about that I did not expect it to be and had to install software to open the rar file


----------



## LuckyGamer (Jun 12, 2020)

1. Sorry for the RAR file
2. i followed all the steps in the easy anti cheat site, and repaired the program, i should uninstall then install again or the repair tool can be worth ?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You will just have to try it and see if you still get a crash
The computer motherboard is as you know
BASEBOARD_MANUFACTURER: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.
BASEBOARD_PRODUCT: H110M-CS/BR

The dump basically is 
PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced. This cannot be protected by try-except.
Typically the address is just plain bad or it is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffff9284d5051002, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff803be3c61c7, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
address.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, (reserved)

which is often caused by a driver and the indications are as I said that it is easy anti cheat - from the stack trace
nt!KeBugCheckEx
: nt!MiSystemFault+0x1167e9
: nt!MmAccessFault+0xae7
: nt!KiPageFault+0x132r
:* EasyAntiCheat+0x61c7*


----------



## LuckyGamer (Jun 12, 2020)

ok, i will attempt several times here to see if i got again the bluescreen after repairing the EasyAntiCheat


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers if you get another crash please send the log zipped and I will then look at that one and also give you a link to obtain your full system analysis report for me


----------



## LuckyGamer (Jun 12, 2020)

Until today i haven't had again the bluescreen, i will wait a few more days and if i don't got the blue screen, i come here to mark has solved


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Thanks for the update seems as though it may have been the suspected Easy Anti Cheat


----------



## LuckyGamer (Jun 12, 2020)

Macboatmaster said:


> Cheers
> Thanks for the update seems as though it may have been the suspected Easy Anti Cheat


Sorry to come back with bad news.... today starting apex again i has received a bluescreen again..... i'm sending the DXDiag and the dump file with .rar, sorry i can't use de 7-zip app, every time i try to compress with 7-zip, the file get in .rar


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I will look, but it will not be until Thursday late PM


----------



## LuckyGamer (Jun 12, 2020)

no problem, take your time


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have had a look at the dump
the driver responsible is not identified for certain
However the crash again occurred whilst configuring or using Easy Anti Cheat
What I have noticed is - why please are you using such an old version of 10 
from the dump
BUILD_VERSION_STRING: 10.0.16299.125
and also confirmed by the DX
Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (10.0, Build 16299) (16299.rs3_release.170928-1534)

which is 2017 early 2018
I also notice that many updates are failing - for example Store updates.

I have a feeling looking at the dump that the way forwards is a repair install, this will leave all your data intact
IT is not a RESET or a REFRESH it is a special procedure to repair install windows.
However you cannot repair install such an old build version.
To save us both wasting time, is there please a reason why you have kept with such an old build version of 10

Note
sorry late coming ack, been very busy with a car problem


----------



## LuckyGamer (Jun 12, 2020)

when i bought this pc it has came with the windows update blocked in the services, he is disable since then, i never reactivated, i think this is the main reason of the oldest windows version and the errors with updating ....


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please open an Elevated Command Prompt window (on the Search box in the taskbar of the desktop, type "Command" - a Command Prompt icon will appear, right-click on it and select Run as Administrator) then at the prompt, copy the below cmd by right click copy and paste to the cmd window

*Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab*

After running the command, two files will appear on your desktop, report.txt and repfiles.cab. Please open the report.txt file in Notepad and copy and paste the contents here. The repfiles.cab is only a backup file and can be ignored for the time being.


----------



## LuckyGamer (Jun 12, 2020)

here it go


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The key is a Windows 10 Professional - RTM generic Product key for the retail version of windows 10 professional
RTM means Release to manufacturing.
That does NOT at this stage mean that all is NOT OK
However please go to this link
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/12440/windows-10-activate?ocid=ActivationSettingsLearnMore

click the *checking your activation status * in blue on the link and confirm please if it shows Windows is not activated.
Or indeed if it shows that it is


----------



## LuckyGamer (Jun 12, 2020)

ouhhh that... i never bought a windows key... i always thought that would be a problem...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are correct it is a problem.
You are in effect running an unlicensed Windows 10.

One of the rules of the site is that we do not assist with problems regarding such use of Windows .


> Copyright Infringement and/or Use of Pirated Software
> Because we do not support pirated software, we may request that you provide validation to confirm that your copy of Windows or other software is not pirated. If you are unable or unwilling to provide this validation, your thread may be closed.


HOWEVER your windows 10 is not of course pirated as such, but the use of that generic key is NOT intended to run the OS for general continued use.

Therefore, as I said before we cannot make a repair install and depending on the decision of a Admin or Moderator of the site, it is my opinion that we would not want to assist further

I have requested that the decision be notified to you on this topic.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The operating system in its current state is not considered genuine. We only work on genuine Windows so there's nothing more we can do here other than advise you to make it genuine by obtaining a valid license key and activating it.


----------



## LuckyGamer (Jun 12, 2020)

i can't purchase a windows key here in Brazil, is too much expensive, i work to earn 1000R$ (local coin) and here an official key is like 300R$/400R$, if i do so my family will be without food...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I most genuinely feel for you, there are many sites you could go to to get advice, that do not have the rules that this and indeed many other sites do.
However you need to be careful as those sites that do not care about if the software is licensed, do not always provide good advice.
My best wishes for getting it sorted, even although I (the site) cannot assist


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sorry and I sympathize with what you're saying but I'm sure you can understand that not being able to afford something doesn't give you the right to use it without paying for it. Buying a product or service is based on affordability so if you can't afford something you just don't buy it but that means you don't get to use it either. Perhaps you should consider installing a free linux-based operating system that may suit your needs.


----------



## LuckyGamer (Jun 12, 2020)

thanks for the help till this moment.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

and from me


Macboatmaster said:


> My best wishes for getting it sorted, even although I (the site) cannot assist


----------

